# Probleme de connection au HotSpot FreeWifi



## tibiscuit89 (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un soucis juste incomprehensible a regler avec vous 

Le probleme est simple: Je suis actuellement en déplacement et je capte un reseau FreeWifi.

Donc je me connecte avec mes identifiants FreeWifi, pour acceder au HotSpot mais a certaint moments , un point d'exclamation dans le logo AirPort apparait à la place du signal et on me dit que je n'ai aucune connection internet.

Bizarre ... Donc j'ai bien evidemment tout tenter ... sur les forums etc ... Rien de tres concret. Je ne touche a rien car je ne veux ps surtout pas faire de betises qui pourrait aggraver la situation.

Pourtant je remarque que je ne suis pas le seul a voir ce probleme, qui semble etre un veritable casse tete ....

Le comble et c'est surement le plus enervant, c'est que mon ami arrive à se connecter avec mes identifiants sur le meme hotspot FreeWifi que moi , et sans jamais etre deconnecter ... Sauf que lui, a un PC Windows 7 !!!

Alors plusieurs questions se posent :

- Avez vous le même soucis?
-Quelqu'un aurait t'il une solution?
-Pensez vous que si je me rend dans un Apple Store on va pouvoir m'aider?

Merci pour tout et à tres bientôt les MacUsers


----------



## papadu94 (14 Août 2011)

salut,

j'ai a peux pres le meme probleme que toi,

depuis hier (alors que ca marchait tres bien jusqu'a hier soir)

impossible d'obtenir une ip via freewifi

je m'explique

j'ai un macbookpro 13'
je suis pas chez moi en ce moment donc j'utilise logiquement mon acces freewifi,

sauf que depuis hier impossible d'acceder a la page de login,
safari me lance une page disant que je n'ai pas internet du tout.

meme chose sur mon iphone en wifi via freewifi alors que ca marchait tres bien hier,

je suis sorti,ai essayé de me connecter en exterieur,
meme chose,
meme de chez des possesseurs de freebox,

ce matin j'avais aussi le point d'exclamation sur mon logo wifi du mac

j'ai tenté plein de choses ien n'y fait,

est ce un probleme de free ? passager ..??

j'attends avec impatience des reponses car j'allais poster une requete.....

ps : sur le iphone l'application me dit :

impossible d'obtenir une adresse ip
vos ips : ( 127.0.0.1,169.254.140.88)


----------



## alexandersupervagabon (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, depuis quelques semaines l'icône airport affiche un point d'exclamation lorsque j'essaye de me connecter au hotspot freewifi avec mon mac alors que mon amie se connecte sans problème avec son pc (windows vista...)

Merci à ceux qui pourront me venir en aide

A.


----------



## Xenope (8 Décembre 2011)

Je relance le sujet car j'ai le même problème. Et c'est avec tous les hotspot (free, sfr, bouygues).

Le plus enervant : mon amie a un macbook blanc sous snow leopard, on est dans la même pièce, et elle peut se connecter à tous ces hotspot !


Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## pb88081 (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'avais le même soucis. Je suis sous Mac OS X Lion i7. La manipulation qui a fonctionné pour moi ne sera peut être pas valable pour vous.
Voici ce que j'ai fait :
Ouvrir Finder appuyer sur la touche alt puis cliquer sur Aller (en haut de l'écran), dans le menu déroulant cliquer sur Bibliothèque. Dans cette Bibliothèque il y a un dossier "Keychains" et dans ce même dossier il y a "login.keychain".
J' ai donc fait un glisser déposer sur le bureau de "login.keychain" puis redémarré le Mac. 
Surtout bien conserver ce fichier "login.keychain" on ne sait jamais.

Puis j'ai fait la manipulation décrite sur cette page :

http://wifi.unice.fr/bug01.php

Maintenant tout fonctionne pour le moment


----------



## Xenope (8 Décembre 2011)

Voici la manipulation qui a marché pour moi, elle a l'avantage de ne pas trop toucher aux fichiers système :

Manipulation pour se connecter à FreeWifi

Allez dans trousseau d'accès
puis préférences
puis certificats
puis désactiver OCSP et CRL (à la base sur meilleures tentatives)
puis redémarrer


----------



## pb88081 (8 Décembre 2011)

Xenope a dit:


> Voici la manipulation qui a marché pour moi, elle a l'avantage de ne pas trop toucher aux fichiers système :
> 
> Manipulation pour se connecter à FreeWifi
> 
> ...



Cela n 'avait pas fonctionné pour moi


----------



## Holeso (20 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je relance ce sujet car j'ai exactement le même pb: 
impossible de me connecter aux hotspots ("airport ne possède pas d'adresse ip...")

Du coup j'ai voulu réaliser vos manip, mais sans succès...
1/ la manip de Xenope: OSCP et CRL était déjà désactivé chez moi
2/ la manip de pb88081: dans mon dossier keychains il n'y a pas de fichier "login.keychain".. du coup j'ai pas tenté de faire des modif à l'improviste
3/ j'ai aussi essayé de créer une nouvelle configuration réseau en rentrant manuellement une adresse ip, adresse routeur, puis DNS, mais sans succès non plus (j'avais trouvé cette manip dans un autre fil de discussion)

J'ai un macbook qui tourne en Mac OS X 10.5.8

Si vous avez une solution à me proposer je suis preneur!
merci!


----------



## Chatougna (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Effectivement depuis plus d'une semaine, moi non plus je n'arrive pas à me connecter depuis une semaine.
En faisant quelques recherches j'ai trouvé des solutions pour PC, où ils expliquent qu'a force les adresses peuvent être backlistées, et qu'il faut un logiciel pour la renouveler, apparemment ça marche bien, hélas, aucun moyen de trouver l'équivalent pour Mac.

Je vais essayer ce soir les manips de Xenope et de pb88081, et si quelqu'un à LA solution, j'attends


----------



## Willzigg (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème. J'ai une partition avec Windows 7 sur mon Mac. Tout fonctionne bien sous Windows, aucun souci de connexion. Par contre, il m'est impossible de me connecter avec MacOS depuis quelques jours (alors que tout fonctionnait bien avant) : un point d'exclamation apparaît sur l'indicateur de connexion wifi dans la barre en haut à droite, et je ne peux rien faire, pas même accéder à la page où l'on rentre nos identifiants de connexion.

En résumé : même matériel, même hotspot, mêmes identifiants ; tout fonctionne sous Win7 et rien ne fonctionne sous MacOS.

J'ai essayé les solutions citées ci-dessus et rien n'a fonctionné.

Quant à la solution de changer son adresse MAC, si le problème venait de mon adresse MAC blacklistée, il me semble que je ne pourrais pas non plus me connecter avec Windows, puisque de toute façon il s'agit de la même carte réseau.

Si quelqu'un d'autre a une solution, je suis preneur ! 

Merci,
WZ


----------



## pouet13 (21 Juillet 2012)

moi je me connecte avec ça sur mon MBA : http://www.n3vision.fr/logiciel/hwr

ça fonctionne très bien, peut-être que ça pourra vous aider


----------

